# 2x2 PLL probability



## Carlos (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey! 

I'm kind of developing a 2x2 method, and I would like to know if any of you have done(or could do) the maths to find about the PLL probabilities at 2x2. 

I want to know particularly if this case




happens more or less then the PLL skip, and in what proportion.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 4, 2009)

They (it and the skip) both have the same probability, 1/6.


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 8, 2009)

It's easy to count the cases, just look at the cube, there are 4 places where two adjacent corners can be swapped and two possibilitys for diagonal but "case II" can be transformed to "case I" using a U2 so they are both the same = 1 case. On top of that there is one situation with all corners correctly placed.

4 : adjacent swap
1 : diagonal swap
1 : solved
6 : total


----------

